# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Borstvergroting

## bouli

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik wil graag mijn borsten laten vergroten en nu heb ik van iemand een adres in Belgie gekregen.
Maar wilde eigelijk weten of er iemand is die ook door die dokter is geholpen, en daar zou ik graag wat meer over willen weten.
Gaat over dokter Luc Damen en die zit in Rotem.
Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Groetjes lin

----------


## Agnes574

Niemand hier die ervaring of weet heeft ivm Dr Luc Damen uit Rotem??

Heb je intussen al een beslissing genomen Lin?

----------


## Sylvia93

> Niemand hier die ervaring of weet heeft ivm Dr Luc Damen uit Rotem??
> 
> Heb je intussen al een beslissing genomen Lin?


Ben idd ook wel benieuwd of je de vergroting hebt laten uitvoeren, zo ja zou je misschien zelf je ervaringen kunnen delen in dit topic voor de toekomstige leden die dit ook willen!

----------


## bouli

hoi sylvia

ja ik heb het uiteindelijk toch bij dokter damen laten doen.
En ben er echt heel tevreden mee!! 
Die man heeft echt alle tijd voor je je kan alles vragen ben niet aan tijd verbonden en kon al binnen 11 dagen terecht.
En heb eigenlijk ook echt helemaal geen last gehad het is me echt meer dan 100 procent meegevallen!!

groetjs lin

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lin

Mooi dat je tevreden bent, en goed dat je je ervaring hier plaatst. Handig voor leden die dit ook willen, maar net zoals jij twijfels hebben/hadden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Lin,

Fijn dat de borstvergroting goed is gegaan! 
Mijn beste vriendin denkt erover na om haar borsten te laten verkleinen omdat zij daar erg last van heeft (ME,fibromyalgie)
Mag ik vragen wanneer en waarom je besloot je borsten te vergroten en hoelang het duurde voordat je terecht kon en hoe je genezingsproces ging? 
Succes verder! wees blij met jezelf!

Groetjes Luuss

----------

